# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Excellent beginner's Russian Video

## ivanjs

There's a series of Learn Russian videos on youtube.com from Uncle Davey Media. Here's one on letters that are similar in Russian and English-very well done and he's fun to watch and listen to.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9B-d7iDkw

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  That's hilarious!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Made me chuckle    ::

----------


## DDT

Hmmm....!

----------


## Dave T

This is number 8 and last in the series dealing with the alphabet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wbyiBKeFKI
Personally, I have found them really useful in starting to learn the language, informative and entertaining with a lesson, a joke, and a song in each.
Uncle Davey, a Brit living in Poland, adopts the persona of Victor Huliganov to do these RL 101 series on Youtube.  He is talking about doing another series, on Russian grammar, in the new year, if there is enough demand.
If you haven't seen any of them, I urge you to take a look, and add some positive comments to encourage him on series 2.
BTW he does a number of other characters and other videos as himself.  I'm a big fan.
Thanks to Ivanjs for putting me on to him in the first place.
Maybe his humour is too British for some tastes?

----------


## Dave T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wbyiBKeFKI  
the link again...

----------


## Psychicbuddy

That llittle girl was sooo cute!
However, It was a good lesson.

----------


## charlestonian

> This is number 8 and last in the series dealing with the alphabet.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wbyiBKeFKI
> Personally, I have found them really useful in starting to learn the language, informative and entertaining with a lesson, a joke, and a song in each.
> Uncle Davey, a Brit living in Poland, adopts the persona of Victor Huliganov to do these RL 101 series on Youtube.  He is talking about doing another series, on Russian grammar, in the new year, if there is enough demand.
> If you haven't seen any of them, I urge you to take a look, and add some positive comments to encourage him on series 2.
> BTW he does a number of other characters and other videos as himself.  I'm a big fan.
> Thanks to Ivanjs for putting me on to him in the first place. *Maybe his humour is too British for some tastes?*

 British humor is rather strange...

----------


## Dave T

> British humor is rather strange...

 .....oh no it isn't!  (panto). 
British humour covers a multitude of things.  There may be word play that is difficult for those who have ESL, and some that depends on cultural references, but I think generally it translates and is widely appreciated.  Huliganov tells Russian jokes in English and they don't always tickle my ribs but his deadpan style does, and so do his character acting skills.

----------


## Winifred

я люблю этого человека!!!!! 
Bumping the thread up - there is a lesson 9 now: http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?u ... p=r&page=2

----------


## Grogs

I think this should be:   

> Я люблю этого человека!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I think this should be:       Originally Posted by Winifred  Я люблю этого человека!!!

 You're right. *EDIT:* Also note that in Russian you can't use two exclamation marks. You must use either one, or three. It's a rule (of course, you can see even ten exclamation marks in one phrase all over the web, but these guys just like to exaggerate  :: ).

----------


## Оля

> Also note that in Russian you can't use two exclamation marks. You must use either one, or three. It's a rule (of course, you can see even ten exclamation marks in one phrase all over the web, but these guys just like to exaggerate ).

 А я люблю ставить _два_ восклицательных знака, хотя знаю, что это неправильно.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А я люблю ставить _два_ восклицательных знака, хотя знаю, что это неправильно.

 Это, Оля, негативное влияние изученных тобою трехсот иностранных языков.  ::   ::  
Меня два от двух восклицательных знаков передергивает, как и от букетиков с двумя цветами.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Это, Оля, негативное влияние изученных тобою трехсот иностранных языков.

   ::   ::  
Да нет, я их вроде уже давно приучилась ставить... А каковы правила использования восклицательных знаков в "изученных мною языках" - я даже в это как-то не углублялась.   ::     

> Меня _ от двух восклицательных знаков передергивает, как и от букетиков с двумя цветами.

 Кошмар.   ::

----------


## Winifred

Спасибо, GROGS, gRomoZeka(where does your name come from?) and   Оля. 
Летом, я изучала русский язык, слишком  медленно.  Севодня, наконец, я  изучала "animate genitive" (5 chapters after accusative inanimate was introduced, and 2 chapters after genitive was introduced!). Почему не вчера?
Мой учебник - Тройка Нуммикоского.  Этот учебник очень интересный, но в трудном порядке (the organization is difficult, confusing). 
В три неделю, я буду учиться в занятнии русского языка. (Что буду "YAY" в русскии языке?) 
Много день я читаю этот прикрасный форум и улыбаюсь - но я достаю словарь.....

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, GROGS, gRomoZeka(where does your name come from?) and   Оля. 
> Летом_ я изучала русский язык_ слишком  медленно.  Сегодня_ наконец_ я  изучила ("прошла" is better) "animate genitive" (5 chapters after accusative inanimate was introduced, and 2 chapters after genitive was introduced!). Почему не вчера?
> Мой учебник - Тройка Нуммикоского.  Этот учебник очень интересный, но информация подаётся в таком порядке, что её трудно усвоить.  Через три недели_ я буду учиться на курсах (?) русского языка. (Как будет "YAY" в русском языке? (correct is _по-русски_ here)) 
> Много дней я читаю этот прекрасный форум и улыбаюсь - но я достаю словарь.....

 There are no commas in Russian in sentences like these:  _Today, I go to the cinema. - Сегодня_ я иду в кино._ _In three weeks, he get married. - Через три недели_ он женится._ 
Etc.

----------


## сэи

I was just watching this lessons, when I noticed something in lesson RL101 - 5 that I don't understand. 
He is giving some example of words and one is "myedsyestra", but he reads it like "midsistra". I was wondering why this is. Can the letter "ye" be read as "i" as well? 
This will be very confusing as I thought it would be easy pronouncing words at least, since they would be read just like they're written... I find it really easy pronouncing the letters (they're all sounds that exist in Portuguese) but this will certainly complicate it. Can someone please explain? 
Thank you. 
Edit: I might as well add another word now. ^^ 
In lesson RL101 - 7, this word is given: "Zhyenshchina". But, he seems to pronounce it like "zhainshina". I tried listening to it several times, and I just don't hear the sound "shch", instead I heard only "sh". And the "ye" is weird as well, it clearly looks like an "a" is said. Can anyone explain? Thank you.

----------


## Lampada

http://sayandpost.com/5muqhcqlx6.mp3 
Unstressed vowels always sound not clear.
I'd suggest you not to dwell on little things.  You can always come back to it later.
Just remember that "The perfect is the enemy of the good." (Voltaire).

----------


## charlestonian

> Спасибо, GROGS, gRomoZeka(where does your name come from?) and   Оля. 
> Летом, я изучала русский язык, слишком  медленно.  Севодня, наконец, я  изучала "animate genitive" (5 chapters after accusative inanimate was introduced, and 2 chapters after genitive was introduced!). Почему не вчера?
> Мой учебник - Тройка Нуммикоского.  Этот учебник очень интересный, но в трудном порядке (the organization is difficult, confusing). 
> В три неделю, я буду учиться в занятнии русского языка. (*Что буду "YAY" в русскии языке?)* 
> Много день я читаю этот прикрасный форум и улыбаюсь - но я достаю словарь.....

 Interjection: yea  *yey*
Indicates an affirmative response
- ay, aye, sure, uh-huh, yah [UK], yeah, yep, yes, yup, ya [S.Africa] 
По русски это наверно *УРА*!

----------

